# Stopper le lancement automatique de Mail



## Shesco (19 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Mail ce lance automatiquement à l'ouverture de ma session, j'ai beau chercher dans les préférences de Mail, dans celle du système ou même dans l'ouverture au démarrage de ma session, rien a faire je bloque. 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il venir à mon aide ?
Merci d'avance.
Shesco


----------



## pickwick (19 Août 2009)

Dans Préférences système, Comptes / ouverture tu n'as pas une ligne avec l'application MAIl ?
Attention si la case juste devant Mail est décochée cela ne veut pas dire que mail ne se lancera pas au démarrage de session, cela veut dire que mail se lancera mais sans faire apparaître la fenêtre principale.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h36 ----------

Dans Préférences système, Comptes / ouverture tu n'as pas une ligne avec l'application MAIl ?
Attention si la case juste devant Mail est décochée cela ne veut pas dire que mail ne se lancera pas au démarrage de session, cela veut dire que mail se lancera mais sans faire apparaître la fenêtre principale.


----------



## ntx (19 Août 2009)

Clic droit sur l'icône dans le dock : désactiver "Ouvrir à l'ouverture de session"


Note du modo : Par contre, malgré cette annonce "à lire avant de poster", impossible de désactiver l'ouverture automatique d'un topic dans "Applications" quel que soit le logiciel dont il est question, hein !  :mouais:

On déménage !


----------



## Shesco (19 Août 2009)

Merci pickwick et ntx pour les informations. 

J'avais effectivement déjà essayé cette possibilité de désactivativer l'option "ouvrir à l'ouverture de session" par le clic droit sur l'icone mail, mais rien y fait...

Ok ntx ! Je déménage vers la rubrique "Internet & Réseau"


----------

